# Fachgeschäft Zandvoort / Ijmuiden Nordholland



## Antivirus (4. August 2004)

Hallo Brandungsangler,

habe bisher noch nie von der Brandung aus geangelt und möchte mein Glück am Wochenende in Ijmuiden/Zuidpier versuchen. Wo gibt es im Bereich Zandvoort / Ijmuiden Angelgeschäfte? Welche Rute benötige ich (Wurfgewicht)? Welche Köder gehen am besten? Besser auf Grund oder mit Schwimmkugel? Erlaubnisschein brauche ich am Meer keinen, oder? Ist das Angeln am Zuidpier sonst mit irgendwelchen angeltechnischen Schwierigkeiten verbunden? Gibt es behördliche Auflagen? Wann sind die besten Beißzeiten?

Viele Fragen
Dankbar für Antworten
Liebe Grüße
Antivirus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. August 2004)

*AW: Fachgeschäft Zandvoort / Ijmuiden Nordholland*

In Ijmuiden gibts in der Nähe vom Museum ein kleines Angelgeschäft. Am besten Durchfragen. "Hengelsportwinkel" Gibt noch einige geschäfte in der Umgebung, ist aber schwer zu beschreiben. Ohne Stadtplan finde ich da selber nicht viel.

Die Piere dürfen eigentlich nicht betreten werden (Vermutlich wegen der Versicherungstechnik, Bei starkem Südweststurm ist das nämlich lebensgefährlich, wenn die Wellen darüberschlagen). Interessiert sonst aber wohl keinen dort, weder die Angler, noch die Touris, noch die Polizei. Angelschein braucht man am Meer nicht.

Übliche Gewichte sind Krallenbleie zwischen 125 und 175g. Und zwar viele, denn das ist teils böse Hängerträchtig. Die einheimischen kennen aber die geschicktesten Stellen. Köder ist Wattwurm. Dreibein ist Pflicht, die NL nutzen aber teils auch das Rad oder Bretterkonstruktionen zum auf die Felsblöcke legen als Rutenhalter.

Man kann auch mit ner oberflächenmontage was erwischen, wenn die Passenden Fische in der Nähe sind (Wolfsbarsch, Makrele, Hornhecht) aber die meisten fischen eine normale Brandungsausrüstung, abgesehen davon, dass dort erstaunlich viele Multifischer sind.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Antivirus (5. August 2004)

*AW: Fachgeschäft Zandvoort / Ijmuiden Nordholland*

Hallo Holger,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ist mir schon mal sehr hilfreich. Na dann mal sehen was geht.
MFG
Antivirus


----------

